

State College, PA (Penn State) Hacker News Meetup - khandelwal

Is there anyone else from State College that reads Hacker News? Would you like to have a meetup? I'd love to meet up with others and be social.
======
avner
Penn Stater here! I've thought of organizing something like this for some
time. I know a few of you Penn Staters are regulars on HN.

Lets do this sometime next weekend.

~~~
khandelwal
Awesome! Unfortunately, I'll be out of the country from Nov 21 - Nov 30. I'm
willing to do something during the week next week to get the ball rolling
though. All of my evenings are pretty much free this upcoming week.

------
adelevie
I'd love to do this. Too bad I won't be at Penn State until the Spring.

------
sjs382
Any PSU Beaver Alumni on here @State College? :)

